# Dauermuting im Transportbereich



## lenovo (4 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell folgenden Fall.

Ich habe einen Transportbereich, der Wagen für einen Roboter zur Verfügung stellt. Ich habe im Eingang zur Roboterposition Sicherheitslichtschranken (PLe) und im Ausgang um die Wagen weg zu Transportieren Sicherheitslichtschranken (PLe). Beide haben einen 4 Taster Muting. Der Transport benötigt eine Abschaltung PLr c, der Roboter der in den Transportbereich hinein arbeitet einen PLr d.

In der C-Norm für Roboter steht, dass die eine Muting Funktion dasselbe Sicherheitslevel wie die Abschaltung haben muss, die wäre in diesem Fall PLr d.

Jetzt habe ich leider folgendes Szenario:

Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass die Wagen eng aneinander gereiht durch die Sicherheitslichtschranken fahren, sodass das Muting nicht beendet wird. Bei der eingesetzten Sicherheitslichtschranke kann man die Mutingüberwachungszeit abschalten ( diese würd bedeuten, dass man dauerhaft Muten kann)

Dieses hätte jedoch zur Folge, dass ich die Sensoren nicht mehr Überprüfen kann, da diese Dauerhaft belegt sind. 
"Sicherheitsbezogene Teile müssen so gestaltet sein, dass 1. ein einzelner Fehler nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt und 2. wann immer angemesser Weise durchführbar, der einzelne Fehler erkannt wird"

Erst wenn wieder eine Lücke kommt ( das kann nach 3 Stunden, aber auch nach 500 Stunden sein) würde ich den Fehler eines Sensors erkennen. Würde dieses ausreichen??

ein zweiter Punkt wäre die Manipulationssicherheit. Dadurch , dass dauerhaft gemutet ist, können z.B. sehr einfach 2 Sensoren verdreht oder abgedeckt werden, ich würde dieses nie mitbekommen, da ich keine Muting-Zeit habe.

Wie seht ihr das Thema?

Achja die Wagen, die im Transportbereich stehen sind weder übersteigbar noch unterkriechbar, auch ist es nicht möglich an denen vorbei in den Sicherheitsbereich zu gelangen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das Thema?


Wir waren / sind damit auch immer wieder konfontiert.

An unseren Palettieranlagen mit angebundenem Palettentransport / Querwagen usw. verbauen wir die Sili inkl. Muting immer
so, dass sie zwischen zwei Stellplätzen steht. Ist dies aus Platzgründen nicht möglich, dann "verlieren" wir an der Anlage einen
Palettenstellplatz so dass dieser Stellplatz nicht zum puffern sondern nur zum durchfahren genutzt wird.

Wir haben übrigens auch 4 Taster Muting, schalten aber die erste und die vierte Lichtschranke per SPS. Somit ist es auch nicht
möglich, den Sicherheitsbereich mit einer Pappe in der Hand zu durchqueren.


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2021)

ITja ... Immer der Trouble mit dem Muting  
Ich sehe es auch kritisch.



> Achja die Wagen, die im Transportbereich stehen sind weder übersteigbar noch unterkriechbar, auch ist es nicht möglich an denen vorbei in den Sicherheitsbereich zu gelangen



Vielleicht kannst du dir das zum Vorteil machen:
Wenn du sicher weißt, dass ein Wagen vor dem Einlauf stehst, kannst du evtl. mit dem Muting "spielen".
Vielleicht kannst du die Wagen mit sicheren RFIDs (z.B. Schmersal CSS180 oder ähnliches) ausstatten.


----------



## lenovo (4 November 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort, 

Es kann leider auch durch Änderung des Ablaufes nicht verhindert werden, dass die Wagen aneinander gereiht durchfahren.

Es sehe ein Muting, welches Quasi nie beendet wird als sehr kritisch...

Es handelt sich um mehr als 200 Wagen, diese Alle mit RFIDs auszurüsten wäre schon enorm, außer dem kommen die Wagen in einen Ofen bei über 1000 Grad.

Kann ich einen Wagen der im Muting steht als festes Hindernis anerkennen, wenn ich sicher bin , dass dieses im Fall, dass es dort steht alle Eigenschaften eines feststehenden Hindernisses erfüllt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um mehr als 200 Wagen, diese Alle mit RFIDs auszurüsten wäre schon enorm


Die RFID Chips kosten ja nicht die Welt, also nicht so relevant, der Leser kostet eher Geld.



> außer dem kommen die Wagen in einen Ofen bei über 1000 Grad.


Ok, damit scheidet RFID wohl doch eher aus



lenovo schrieb:


> dass es dort steht alle Eigenschaften eines feststehenden Hindernisses erfüllt?


Aus meiner Sicht ist ein "Wagen" kein "feststehendes Hinderniss".


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Wagen der im Muting steht als festes Hindernis anerkennen, wenn ich sicher bin , dass dieses im Fall, dass es dort steht alle Eigenschaften eines feststehenden Hindernisses erfüllt?



Antwort: Vielleicht 

Wir haben so einen Anwendungsfall mal mit Berufsgenossenschaft besprochen.
Wurde damals akzeptiert. Hängt aber ganz extrem von den Rahmenbedingungen ab.
Ohne externes Gutachten von BG, Lichtvorhanghersteller oder Sicherheitsdienstleister würde ich es nicht umsetzen.


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2021)

Wieso kommen die Wagen ohne Abstand zur SLS? Können die Wagen nicht irgendwie vereinzelt werden? Z.B. könnten die Wagen vor der Sicherheitslichtschranke eine (leichte) Kurve fahren (dann würde sich ein Abstand zwischen den Wagen ergeben)?

Harald


----------



## lenovo (8 November 2021)

Hallo,

der Transport wird vom Kunden gesteuert, der "weigert" sich, den Transport so umzustellen, dass Lücken entstehen.

Wir haben dem Kunden jetzt klar gemacht, dass Sicherheit vor Taktzeit geht und die Mutingüberwachungszeit bis zur finalen Klärung aktiviert.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen !!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Transport wird vom Kunden gesteuert, der "weigert" sich, den Transport so umzustellen, dass Lücken entstehen.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall in einer Molkerei, bei der an einem Querverfahrwagen für Paletten eine Sili inkl. der Mutinglichtschranken
in Eigenregie versetzt wurde. Sie war allerdings so versetzt das man problemlos seine Hand/Bein verlieren konnte, so nahe am Verfahrwagen.

Ich habe dann den Mangel beim Kunden ( Betriebsleiter ) angesprochen => kein großes Interesse, egal.
Dann habe ich ein Schreiben aufgesetzt ( komplett und förmlich ) bei dem ich auf den Mangel/Gefahr hingewiesen
habe und dass dies vom Kunden in Eigenregie selbst so umgesetzt wurde, dass ich Sie darauf hingewiesen habe und
unsere Maschinenbaufirma die Verantwortung dafür ablehnt ( und wir Rückbau oder Stilllegung der Anlage fordern ).

Das Schreiben dem Betriebsleiter vorgelegt mit Bitte um eine Unterschrift, Betriebsleiter hat nicht unterschrieben, am nächsten Morgen
war alles wieder auf Urspungszustand zurück gebaut.


----------



## Holzmichl (8 November 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Transport wird vom Kunden gesteuert, der "weigert" sich, den Transport so umzustellen, dass Lücken entstehen.
> 
> ...



Ist vielleicht eine Art "Schleusen-Betrieb" möglich?
Das heißt mit einem SLG längs zur Beförderungsrichtung der Wagen abzuschranken?

Ansonsten kenne ich bei einer extern zugelieferten und abgenommenen Anlage mit CE eine Lösung, bei der Muting mit fest definierten Wagen auf Gleisen per Induktivgebern auf das Grundgestell der Wagen gelöst wurde. Zusätzlich Hupe + Blitzlicht.
Die Wagen werden in mehreren Stationen per hydraulischen Schiebern (Ölmotore und Zahnstangen) geschoben oder gezogen.


----------

